# Prepping in the 'burbs.



## learn2live (Jan 31, 2017)

My bride and I have a house outside of town that is close to my office, but not for hers, because living where we want to (about 50 acres that are an hour-plus away) isn't practical yet.

Right now, I'm keeping my food and water preps inside to keep them temperature controlled, but as we get close to our 1 year supply goal, that is going to be a lot harder to do without guests being able to walk out with an inventory list.

We've got a decent place (4/2 with 2,200 sq. ft.), and I've been pretty creative in storage space usage, but aside from getting the large 160-gallon water tanks, I'm stumped on other solutions to better use my space.

What has worked for you all?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm in the same suburb boat. I just dedicated 2 rooms up stairs and a closet for extra stuff. I'm fortunate to have that space. Some of the things I've seen work well is under beds with a bed skirt to hide it, a large closet with lockable handle dedicated to storage, 5 gallon buckets with a table top and table cloth to make a coffee table, large Rubbermaid storage bins labeled camping gear with a tarp under the lid in case someone opens it, storing Non climate controlled items in attic or garage to free up climate controlled space, nothing wrong with a well stocked pantry and cupboards in plain sight. You could always bury a couple 50 gallon drums in the back yard if that works in your space although that makes access difficult. I also explain some stuff away by explaining that my wife and I are always developing hobbies we can do together to spend time together like canning dehydrating etc. It's not prepping it's spend time together hobbies. I also make "camping food" for my hiking, hunting and outdoor activities. Making a few dozen "mre's" for the years hiking trips explains a few vacuum seal meals and equipment. Having a simple excuse and explanation is always great. Never underestimate people's ability to not see what's right in front of them. People are very self involved and put anything not directly interesting to them right out of their mind. As far as water is concerned I have my berkey out in plain sight. I have a water dispenser that has a hot tap for hot beverage convenience. Not one person has ever asked about it. I keep 5 gallon jugs in a closet. If someone did ask I'd just say that's my alternative cheaper solution to putting an expensive water filter on my house water system. None of that is perfect for complete out of sight and mind besides dedicated storage space with a lock but hopefully some of it might help.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a full basement so that's where we store all our preps. The most space is taken up by water. If you want a year's supply of water then you need a gallon per day per person. That adds up quick.

We bought about 1500 1 gallon jugs of water in 2011. Some of the water jugs are going bad. I plan on replacing them all this year. I'm not as concerned about the cost as I am the amount of work involved. I have them stored using 4x8 sheets of plywood and cinder blocks. We get 512 jugs per tower and have 3 of them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

BillS said:


> We have a full basement so that's where we store all our preps. The most space is taken up by water. If you want a year's supply of water then you need a gallon per day per person. That adds up quick.
> 
> We bought about 1500 1 gallon jugs of water in 2011. Some of the water jugs are going bad. I plan on replacing them all this year. I'm not as concerned about the cost as I am the amount of work involved. I have them stored using 4x8 sheets of plywood and cinder blocks. We get 512 jugs per tower and have 3 of them.


Any reason in particular you don't use water barrels? They last much longer and water can easily be pumped or siphoned out.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

Do you have an attic? What's under your bed?


----------



## learn2live (Jan 31, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> ... I also explain some stuff away by explaining that my wife and I are always developing hobbies we can do together to spend time together like canning dehydrating etc. It's not prepping it's spend time together hobbies. I also make "camping food" for my hiking, hunting and outdoor activities. Making a few dozen "mre's" for the years hiking trips explains a few vacuum seal meals and equipment. Having a simple excuse and explanation is always great. Never underestimate people's ability to not see what's right in front of them. People are very self involved and put anything not directly interesting to them right out of their mind. ...





hellrazor762 said:


> Do you have an attic? What's under your bed?


I've been doing something similar with the "bare necessity" preps, hiding them in plain sight (the pantry, actually) and calling them my "hurricane stash." That amounts to a box of MREs and 2 5-gallon Coleman jugs. Everything else I've been stashing in unused closets, and my wife and I are adding risers to our bed to make room under there. We don't have a basement (about the only reason I'd consider moving north), and the attic is like the garage in my mind: I want to keep my preps as climate controlled as possible.



BillS said:


> We have a full basement so that's where we store all our preps. The most space is taken up by water. If you want a year's supply of water then you need a gallon per day per person. That adds up quick.
> 
> We bought about 1500 1 gallon jugs of water in 2011. Some of the water jugs are going bad. I plan on replacing them all this year. I'm not as concerned about the cost as I am the amount of work involved. I have them stored using 4x8 sheets of plywood and cinder blocks. We get 512 jugs per tower and have 3 of them.





terri9630 said:


> Any reason in particular you don't use water barrels? They last much longer and water can easily be pumped or siphoned out.


I started with the jugs, but mine broke down pretty quick. That's why I think I want to go with the 320-gallon tanks (2x 160 that stack nicely). They're expensive (about $850) but seem to be the best option for space and longevity.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the 5 gallon jus that go in a water dispenser. They hold up and are portable. Also you can get a cheap ceramic stand to turn them upside down on that has a spicket for $20. I have one for the kitchen and bathroom in case I need them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I like the 5 gallon jus that go in a water dispenser. They hold up and are portable. Also you can get a cheap ceramic stand to turn them upside down on that has a spicket for $20. I have one for the kitchen and bathroom in case I need them.


I have a dispenser for 5 gallon water jugs as well. I found it in the free section on Craigslist. It was not very close to home, but it was free! The man who was giving it away said he had so much interest in it.

I also got 6 water jugs for free on Craigslist. That is a 30 gallon capacity, and although not light, easy enough to put on the dispenser to make using the water easier.

I saw two women at the grocery store recently with a couple of these 5 gallon water jugs, filling them at a water dispenser for filtered water or something similar. I will have to look at it more closely when I go to the store again. I tend to have a list, focus on it, and am in and out pretty fast.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have a dispenser for 5 gallon water jugs as well. I found it in the free section on Craigslist. It was not very close to home, but it was free! The man who was giving it away said he had so much interest in it.
> 
> I also got 6 water jugs for free on Craigslist. That is a 30 gallon capacity, and although not light, easy enough to put on the dispenser to make using the water easier.
> 
> I saw two women at the grocery store recently with a couple of these 5 gallon water jugs, filling them at a water dispenser for filtered water or something similar. I will have to look at it more closely when I go to the store again. I tend to have a list, focus on it, and am in and out pretty fast.


Dang! Free 5 gallon jugs on Craigslist! Those things are $20 a pop. Good score. I'm gonna check Craigslist. I used to use the water dispenser at the grocery store. $1.50 for 5 gallon. I use my berkey now. Much less of a pain.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I have about six glass 5 gallon water jugs, but they are for wine making. Last year we bought six food grade 55 gallon barrels for extra water storage.


----------

